# Berlin International Film Scoring 2021 - Competition



## ZosterX (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi, 

Does anyone have been into it ?

Here's my participation


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, I am too. Not sure if it's allowed to post it yet...🤔


----------



## ZosterX (Jan 14, 2021)

I've seen a lot of participation from people on youtube, I guess we can, of course after you've made the final submission


----------



## AnninaMelissa (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I've entered too and waited a few hours after the deadline to upload my submission.
I've seen some beautiful orchestrations so far. I personally really enjoyed working on this piece. Given the isolating circumstances I felt really connected to the themes of survival in a barren land.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 15, 2021)

ZosterX said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have been into it ?
> 
> Here's my participation



This one has a bit of the same approach I used, but it's pretty different of course. Not sure if I want to post it yet, before the finalists are announced. I'm not sure, but I think I read somewhere that it wasn't allowed, but since many people already did this, I guess it's okay.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 15, 2021)

AnninaMelissa said:


> Hi everyone! I've entered too and waited a few hours after the deadline to upload my submission.
> I've seen some beautiful orchestrations so far. I personally really enjoyed working on this piece. Given the isolating circumstances I felt really connected to the themes of survival in a barren land.



Totally different than mine. I can see what your plan is, to emphasize the desolate mood.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi, is the competition over?
Thanks


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes, last friday was the deadline. The cue tube has a competition going on at the moment, score the world too, plus Montreal. 
There's a thread on this forum where competitions are announced, might be interesting for you to watch.


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 18, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> Yes, last friday was the deadline. The cue tube has a competition going on at the moment, score the world too, plus Montreal.
> There's a thread on this forum where competitions are announced, might be interesting for you to watch.


Thanks Woodie!
Yes I'm in the Cue Tube one hope to finish in time...
Sorry but there's another thread? Not just the "Competition" one?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Jan 18, 2021)

This one:






Competitions!


Do you know of any upcoming composing competitions? Share with us. You are taking part in one? Announce results, share tracks, etc.




vi-control.net


----------



## Max Bonsi (Jan 18, 2021)

Woodie1972 said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one we're already writing in...
Anyway thank you!


----------



## Manfred (Jan 31, 2021)

Greetings! Anyone willing to share their video link of the unscored file? I’d love to utilize the video to hone my skills. Thank you!


----------



## Manfred (Jan 31, 2021)

AnninaMelissa said:


> Hi everyone! I've entered too and waited a few hours after the deadline to upload my submission.
> I've seen some beautiful orchestrations so far. I personally really enjoyed working on this piece. Given the isolating circumstances I felt really connected to the themes of survival in a barren land.



Excellent!


----------



## Manfred (Jan 31, 2021)

ZosterX said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have been into it ?
> 
> Here's my participation



Well done!


----------



## javarnayu (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi all.
I present you my music with which I participated in the BIFSC 2021 contest


----------

